# Vapecon - Mango R1 Flights



## ComplexChaos (7/5/15)

Hey Guys,
Mango airlines got a great special with R1 flights.

http://www.flymango.com/en/about-us/newsroom/press-releases/r1-sale-for-windows-8-1-app-users

Download the app in your windows 8 store (pc or mobile), book return flights and 1 of the flights will be R1 each (ex vat + taxes). My return flight was only R177.

No excuses not to be at Vapecon.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

This is amazing!!!!! 

NO more excuses @Riaz @BumbleBee @ET @everyone else who is not in Jozi


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/15)

erm... all well and good but that means I have to drive to Joburg to catch a plane to Joburg.... well I've never flown before so this should be an experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

lol Oh I thought it was for flights to Joburg


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol Oh I thought it was for flights to Joburg


lol

no airport in Tzaneen.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> lol
> 
> no airport in Tzaneen.
> 
> View attachment 26839



Haha Why did I think he was from CapeTown  It's been a long day guys I do apologize


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/15)

correction there is an airport, but a small one, for like small planes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol Oh I thought it was for flights to Joburg


Joburg is the closest major airport for me, it's just the guys in Durbs, Vape Town, PE and Bloem that have no excuse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> correction there is an airport, but a small one, for like small planes


Here it is 




We have lots of Mangos but non of them fly very far

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (7/5/15)

Im not sure if i mentioned this already @Stroodlepuff but my wife is due to give birth early June/ end of May

She will kill me dead if i leave Cape Town, or a further distance than to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Im not sure if i mentioned this already @Stroodlepuff but my wife is due to give birth early June/ end of May
> 
> She will kill me dead if i leave Cape Town, or a further distance than to work.


Your excuse is valid


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Im not sure if i mentioned this already @Stroodlepuff but my wife is due to give birth early June/ end of May
> 
> She will kill me dead if i leave Cape Town, or a further distance than to work.



Aaaah I didn't know that  Congratulations bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (8/5/15)

I'll pay triple the usual cost of a ticket before I load Win 8 on my PC.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

